# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Phil's Secret

## tammyy2j

Gail's new love Phil is Richard Hillman's brother 

I got this from another soap spoilerboard

----------


## Siobhan

you know something, that wouldn't surprise me at all. I hope he is not like him cause it would be just boring to go through again what was originally a great storyline

----------


## Debs

ooooh good storyline really am liking the soud of that

----------


## Thandie

Who is Richard Hillman? I've only just started watching Corrie recently.

----------


## Em

Used to be married to Gail, was a seriel killer who tried to kill the whole family by drowning them in the river.

----------


## LostVoodoo

now THAT is a good theory, slightly odd but also slightly believable and could create some classic psycho TV!

----------


## littlemo

> now THAT is a good theory, slightly odd but also slightly believable and could create some classic psycho TV!


Yes it would be great! Nobody really knows anything about him, do they? he's got a job on the street, but we don't know where he was transferred from, or who his family are. 

We know a little about his mum. Didn't he say she had a bit of a temper? and he seems quite traumatised by his past. I think that's why he grabbed David, he loses his temper when people push him.

----------


## Cornishbabe

that seems wierd. BUt a really good storyline and could be true. Gail doesnt half pick her men! It would explain the card. Do we know phils surname?

----------


## littlemo

> that seems wierd. BUt a really good storyline and could be true. Gail doesnt half pick her men! It would explain the card. Do we know phils surname?


Yes but we don't know that it's his real surname.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Interesting.  That would be a good storyline as long as they didn't turn him psycho like Richard Hillman because the same storyline again would be boring.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Who is Richard Hillman? I've only just started watching Corrie recently.


he was married to gail and a murderer on the side he killed 3 people and put emily in hospital then when the truth came out he put the whole family tied up in his car and drove into a river

----------


## kayla05

I thought he was connected to richard and the thought had crossed my mind! its no suprise at all, he's just so sly and theres somthing really dodgy about him!

----------


## Red08

> Gail's new love Phil is Richard Hillman's brother 
> 
> I got this from another soap spoilerboard


Is this true or a rumour??  I hope its true I think it would be a real good storyline

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it wouldnt make a good storyline if it was richard hillman all over again i do think the mystery card sender is a relative of richard i.e daughter son brother or sister etc

----------


## Red08

> it wouldnt make a good storyline if it was richard hillman all over again i do think the mystery card sender is a relative of richard i.e daughter son brother or sister etc


I meant it would make a good storyline if Phil was Richards brother.

----------


## LostVoodoo

can i point out that Phil is Scottish and Richard wasn't? i'm not saying that brothers can;t have different accents, but if we had the premise that they grew up together etc it seems a bit off. but then again Corrie don't pay attention to details like that...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

weirder things have happened i think its definately someone out for revenge for richard

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I just find it too predictable for it to be Phil sending the mystery cards but it would be a great storyline if he was Richard's brother  :Smile:

----------


## brooksyrules

that would b good to watch espically if it is him who is writing the messages which i think it is

----------


## Angeltigger

which on is Phil? the one that Gail was and might still be dating (not seen it for a while). i think he could be richard brother but than would gail not have meet the family before they got married

----------


## brooksyrules

dont think so not sure like but she might have done

----------


## iocioc

oh that is a really good twist gail will go spare at him when she finds out

----------


## Daisyduck

Oh no i dont beleive it poor gail 2 nutters in one family. i thought he was shiffty.

----------


## soapyclean

As long as he bumps Gail's kids off that wouldn't be such a bad thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

Oh my god really that is spooky yes gail doesnt half pick her men hasnt she learnt her lesson yet   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

They haven't been around for a while this lot  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> They haven't been around for a while this lot


?? don't get you chris!! or have I totally missed the plot too.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> They haven't been around for a while this lot


Have you forgotten someone...




.Sarah-Lou.  :Sick:

----------

